

Newspeak is a new dynamic language, descended from Smalltalk and Self - musiciangames
http://www.swa.hpi.uni-potsdam.de/

======
mechanical_fish
Worst. Brand name. Ever.

"Javascript" was pretty bad, but at least it didn't make me think of a boot
stomping on a human face, forever.

------
phaedrus
I wonder how this compares with the Io language, which is also a (partial)
descendant of Smalltalk and Self?

